# are there any Betta breeders out there ?



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi my question is for the betta breeders out there  how hard is it to breed bettas ? how big of a tank do you need to breed them & raise the fry in 
also how to do you condishon the pair for breeding im asking as i have 1female & 2 lovely boys  i want to try my hand at breeding them 
also if i breed my koi female with eather of the boys would i get koi & other colored young ?

here is my female shes a Koi 














My double delta Male Not sure of his age But hes always making bubble nests 








And last but not lest my yellow reg boy i have had him for about a year now


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a nice female. Unfortunately, in most cases, the males are the ones with dominant gene. As for breeding them, I been breeding mine in hang on type( the ones powered by bubbles ) but of course bubble off during pairing. I find it easier to use this because it has a divider which help both fish being female producing more egg while getting to know the male and the male making nest bubbles. When it looks like she is ready, I take the divider out. At the beginning, the male chases her but after couple of hours, she stops swimming away and swims towards him under the bubble. Good luck


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ok ty for the info  ya i love this little female im thinking of trying her with my double delta male as hes the one making big bubble nests in his tank


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Lighter colour make the better. I was told you need a cellophane to breed to the koi. 
It's a lot of work and lots of feedings wcs, and then jarring the males as they start showing their tails. 
Daily wcs and 4 meals a day for good growth and fins. Also the guy I know had to use equilibrium to keep the tails growing even and not ratty.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

You should pop by Aprils. She has some nice koi male betta


----------



## aznmidnite (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello corrie,
I have bred crown tail bettas in the past. Back then I just used a 10 gallon half filled with treated water, a sponge filter, kept the bottom of the tank bare (easier for male to pickup eggs, and for cleaning), and a Styrofoam cup cut lengthwise in half (floating in the tank along one of the tank sides as it helps the male keep his bubble nest together (alternatively I had better luck using a round piece of plastic bag I cut from the bags you get when you buy fish, and floating it near one of the tank sides)). 

In my case I just conditioned the pair by feeding them frozen worms, some freeze dried blood worms, along with their usual Hikari Betts pellets. Put the female in a glass hurricane vase and after a few weeks the female started getting plump with eggs and she displayed the vertical stripes.

Once plump with eggs I removed the hurricane vase and let them be. Once they do their thing I remove the female, and let the male proceed with his parenting duties.

I am no expert, as I'm sure there are many other ways to breed them. I can PM you more details later if you'd like, or if you have any questions let me know.

Good luck! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

You can PM if you have any questions.


----------

